# Ear crop questions...Help!



## SK7 (Oct 7, 2009)

Hello,
My puppy had her ears cropped on August 3rd. The first time I saw them I cried they looked so bad (and so short). Although they have got better since then they still are not standing like I would like; they kinda fall on the top of her head and she looks like a mouse  . I am on my 8th week of taping (using tampons as recommended by the vet) and it seems to have stopped helping. Any advise or opinions? Is the ear crop as bad as I think? Will it get better?

You can not really see how bad they lay on her head in these pics but I am sure someone will know what I talking about.










I don't think I am posting the pics right on here... but they are in my album too. It is, as of now, at the top of the list on view albums under puppy pics (she has a FU hat on).

Thank You


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

read the previous threads about ear taping
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/17819-my-pits-ears-wont-stay-up.html


----------



## SK7 (Oct 7, 2009)

I been through all the forums I could find on the internet about cropping thats how I found this forum. I guess I was just looking for advise and opinions for her ears specifically. Thanks for your time


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Other than taping theres not much you can do.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

SK7 said:


> Hello,
> My puppy had her ears cropped on August 3rd. The first time I saw them I cried they looked so bad (and so short). Although they have got better since then they still are not standing like I would like; they kinda fall on the top of her head and she looks like a mouse  . I am on my 8th week of taping (using tampons as recommended by the vet) and it seems to have stopped helping. Any advise or opinions? Is the ear crop as bad as I think? Will it get better?
> 
> You can not really see how bad they lay on her head in these pics but I am sure someone will know what I talking about.
> ...


No offense on your post but you were crying because the ears looked so bad imagine how much your poor dog cried because he got his ears mutulated and went through that pain for cosmetics purposes.


----------



## Venom (Oct 5, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> No offense on your post but you were crying because the ears looked so bad imagine how much your poor dog cried because he got his ears mutulated and went through that pain for cosmetics purposes.


I doubt it cried or cared much.

Anti croppers make it sound like it is a horrible thing.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> No offense on your post but you were crying because the ears looked so bad imagine how much your poor dog cried because he got his ears mutulated and went through that pain for cosmetics purposes.





Venom said:


> I doubt it cried or cared much.
> 
> Anti croppers make it sound like it is a horrible thing.


Come on now guys, it's a personal preference, and with an experienced doctor performing a laser crop, there's virtually no pain. No reason to build tension over something that is again, *personal choice.*


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Venom said:


> I doubt it cried or cared much.
> 
> Anti croppers make it sound like it is a horrible thing.


You doubt it cried or cared much? I am not even going to respond to that but you can take a look at this..

"8 to 10 / 11 Weeks
Fear Imprint Period. Avoid frightening the puppy during this period. Any traumatic, frightening or painful experience will have a more lasting effect on the puppy than if it occurred at any other time in its life."

I am sure getting his ears mutilated is painful, they have a nervous system and they are wired to feel pain like any other creature with a nervous system. Your simplistic response to my statement shows your lack of knowledge of dogs or living things. Perhaps you can come by and I will cut a piece of your ear and you let me know how much you do not care about it and how it does not hurt.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Come on now guys, it's a personal preference, and with an experienced doctor performing a laser crop, there's virtually no pain. No reason to build tension over something that is again, *personal choice.*


I agree with your brother, If I wanted a show dog and the dog came with the ears cropped I wouldn't mind it. I really like the way they look with it, I just can't put a dog through the pain un purpose. Just clipping a dog's nails the wrong way and you will hear them yelp, imagine how it feels to get the ears sliced you know? I guess the anti cropper comment made me a bit uneasy lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> I agree with your brother, If I wanted a show dog and the dog came with the ears cropped I wouldn't mind it. I really like the way they look with it, I just can't put a dog through the pain un purpose. Just clipping a dog's nails the wrong way and you will hear them yelp, imagine how it feels to get the ears sliced you know? I guess the anti cropper comment made me a bit uneasy lol


I can understand that, but I'm sure the cutting off a bit of his ear statement didn't settle well either


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> I can understand that, but I'm sure the cutting off a bit of his ear statement didn't settle well either


Yes that was after his comment shhhhh :angeldevi


----------



## SK7 (Oct 7, 2009)

Ok now back to topic, does anyone else know what I can do so the ears wont pocket?? 

BTW David.....

She was put to sleep when they got cut and was happy as ever to see me as usual after they were cut. She doesn't remember a thing.
I am assuming that you would never circumcise your children either (same concept). That's a shame... Good luck to you and your family.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

SK7 said:


> Ok now back to topic, does anyone else know what I can do so the ears wont pocket??
> 
> BTW David.....
> 
> ...


I guess you knew some dogs are sensitive to anasthetics and it can cause death but yeah you are right it is worth the risk. I heard laser is safer but from the look of the ears I am guessing it wasn't done that way. By the way let us not talk about my Penis or my future kid's penis as well lol


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

Venom said:


> I doubt it cried or cared much.
> 
> Anti croppers make it sound like it is a horrible thing.


I have to agree I saw Jay AS SOON as she came through the anesthesia she was so excited she pee'd the nurse (thats how i knew it was my jay) and through the whole healing process she never once acknowledged her ears it took them 1 week to heal by the 8th day I was laying her head in my lap cutting and pulling the healed parts out and putting triple antibiotic on them...she LOVED when i rubbed them. They itched more than anything. Dogs have a HUGE pain threshold....especially pitbulls. Also when jay was 8 weeks she was into EVERYTHING scared of NOTHING literally. She was always investigating.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

SK7 said:


> Ok now back to topic, does anyone else know what I can do so the ears wont pocket??
> 
> BTW David.....
> 
> ...


Be sure you are sticking the tampon pretty far down in her ear. Tape them up with the cloth tape and leave it on there for 4 days. Check after 4 days give it about 10 minutes or so and if they start folding again...tape again for 4 more days adventually the cartilage will build up. I had to tape jays for a solid month then one day up they were and have not fallen since. It also depends on how hard your dog throws her ears. Try and keep her alert to build up the muscle to throw the ears up.


----------



## Ace153 (Oct 2, 2009)

wen i got Ace ears done by the vet they put popsicle sticks wrapped with guaze so it wouldnt scratch his ear but it never last 3 dayz so i think imma try da tampon thing


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> You doubt it cried or cared much? I am not even going to respond to that but you can take a look at this..
> 
> "8 to 10 / 11 Weeks
> Fear Imprint Period. Avoid frightening the puppy during this period. Any traumatic, frightening or painful experience will have a more lasting effect on the puppy than if it occurred at any other time in its life."
> ...


I say this with much love for ya, I hope you know that!! That is a crock of sh*t to say that cropping ears traumatizes a dog. Frankly I don't care if there is discomfort or pain if I crop, if I chose to crop my dog then I chose to crop my dogs. Now I have a vet do the crop and I do give them pain pills to have then in the least amount of pain as I can but when I clean the ears and they yelp, well that is just how it goes. It is no more painful than any other surgery that a dog goes through. I have most of my dogs cropped including the ones that are just pets. It is not mutilation nor inhumane and that type of thinking is why we as dogs owners have some many problems with animal rights activists. So while your opinion on cropping is noted I do not feel that you have to try and make someone else feel bad for their choice to crop. I know my dogs are not traumatized by ear crops, most don't care that they have got cropped. JMO

Again you know I have much love for ya! :hug:



SK7 said:


> Ok now back to topic, does anyone else know what I can do so the ears wont pocket??


This question is being asked allot and the answer that is being giving over and over again is to tape the ears. taping will fix all these issues everyone is having with the ears. If you don't start taping now they may always stay like that.


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Come on now guys, it's a personal preference, and with an experienced doctor performing a laser crop, there's virtually no pain. No reason to build tension over something that is again, *personal choice.*


amen oz!!its a personal choice......to each their own!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I say this with much love for ya, I hope you know that!! That is a crock of sh*t to say that cropping ears traumatizes a dog. Frankly I don't care if there is discomfort or pain if I crop, if I chose to crop my dog then I chose to crop my dogs. Now I have a vet do the crop and I do give them pain pills to have then in the least amount of pain as I can but when I clean the ears and they yelp, well that is just how it goes. It is no more painful than any other surgery that a dog goes through. I have most of my dogs cropped including the ones that are just pets. It is not mutilation nor inhumane and that type of thinking is why we as dogs owners have some many problems with animal rights activists. So while your opinion on cropping is noted I do not feel that you have to try and make someone else feel bad for their choice to crop. I know my dogs are not traumatized by ear crops, most don't care that they have got cropped. JMO
> 
> Again you know I have much love for ya! :hug:
> 
> This question is being asked allot and the answer that is being giving over and over again is to tape the ears. taping will fix all these issues everyone is having with the ears. If you don't start taping now they may always stay like that.


I have much respect for you Lisa and you know that:roll:, I just think that such procedure should be planned carefully and researched. When I see someone asking what to do with their dog's ears after they were cropped in my eyes it looks like bad planning and something done without the proper measures. Like I said before I love the cropped look better than the natural but I just do not have the balls to do it. BY the way you never uploaded the ped for me :rain:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh cr*p!!! can you Pm it to me and I will do it asap!!! I am so sorry!! I will pm you too


----------



## SK7 (Oct 7, 2009)

Let me make this very clear.... I did my homework before and after her *laser* procedure. She sees the vet every 3-7 days. The vet and I have been taping her ears for 8 wks and counting. My question was ... does anyone know any other techniques (ie.. splits ect.) Not how to tape... I have had plenty of practice with that. Maybe you guys have neglected to read my post in its entirety. I thought this forum was for a group of people with a common love for pit bulls to ask questions and share information but it seems to me it is just a place to attack each other.

peace and love...


----------



## SK7 (Oct 7, 2009)

Thank you to everyone that was friendly, positive and helpful to my situation. And to the rest of you stop adhering to the pit bull owner stereotype and be freakin NICE!


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> I have much respect for you Lisa and you know that:roll:, I just think that such procedure should be planned carefully and researched. When I see someone asking what to do with their dog's ears after they were cropped in my eyes it looks like bad planning and something done without the proper measures. Like I said before I love the cropped look better than the natural but I just do not have the balls to do it. BY the way you never uploaded the ped for me :rain:


HOMEWORK....what f*ckin homework either you want the dogs ears cropped or not end of story....though I do advise finding a good vet with a good rep. You are making this a little more dramatic than it really is. Like I said these dogs have a huge pain threshold. Now if the dog does not know how to use its muscles to stand his own ears up ...well thats not your fault. Uuslly the vet will tell you if you are wasting your money when they examine the ear....they told me I was going to waste my money that Jay's ears would never stand up only one would and the other would be pinned to her head.....well we can tell just how much of my money was wasted....and I respect the vet for his consideration i took the chance a luckly it came out good....Dude...if your dogs ears don't stand....don't think that its because you didn't "do your homework" your dog just hasn't developed the muscle to stand them up.


----------



## tonina (Oct 9, 2009)

yes its tru ! i personaly prefer pb with cropped ears!!! 
plus lots of other breeds have their tails docked! english bd,rottewiler,boxer,doberman,springer span. so on and so on! 


i know its not the ears and its done very early but i also like them like that too


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm sorry that you are having trouble with her crop. If the vet doesn't have anyother advice for you maybe you should see a different vet. I know nothing about ear cropping.


----------

